# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] I will buy your FFXIV Gils

## gumner

I will buy your FFXIV Gils at a fair price with a minimum profit for myself. Since I’m new here and at first I work for a reputation with a minimum profit.

I pay only : Binance - Paypal - Wmz - Crypto - Skrill - Payoneer - Banktransfer- Zelle - Cashapp - gift card

I use Discord for communication: Gumne#5063

----------

